# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Se inaugura la nueva interconexión eléctrica con Francia

## Jonasino

> 20.02.2015
> El presidente del Gobierno español y el primer ministro francés inauguran la interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia
> 
>     La nueva infraestructura eléctrica, de 64,5 km de longitud, ha supuesto una inversión de 700 millones de euros y duplicará la capacidad de interconexión entre ambos países.
>     Iniciado en el 2008, el proyecto ha sido para Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y para Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité (RTE) un reto tecnológico en el camino hacia el mercado único europeo de la energía
> 
> Mariano Rajoy, presidente del Gobierno español, y Manuel Valls, primer ministro francés, han inaugurado hoy en Montesquieu-des-Albères (Pirineos Orientales, Francia) la nueva interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia, en presencia de Miguel Arias Cañete, comisario europeo de Cambio Climático y Energía, y de José Folgado y Dominique Maillard, presidentes de Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y de Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité (RTE), respectivamente.
> 
> La nueva infraestructura eléctrica, con una longitud de 64,5 kilómetros totalmente soterrados, ha supuesto una inversión de 700 millones de euros y duplicará la capacidad de interconexión de España con Francia, pasando de 1.400 megavatios a 2.800. Este proyecto simboliza los tres ejes de la política energética europea, dado que contribuye a aumentar la seguridad del suministro de electricidad en Europa, a la lucha contra el cambio climático y al desarrollo del mercado único europeo de la electricidad.
> ...


Fuente: REE

¡¡Por fin¡¡ Esta es una excelente noticia para el mercado eléctrico español, que nos permitirá la explotación más eficaz de nuestra capacidad de producción renovable y nuclear, logrando un paso más en irnos apartando de nuestra dependencia del petroleo y el carbón.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Interconexión subterránea España-Francia
> Esta interconexión eléctrica subterránea es una obra pionera en el mundo que permitirá duplicar la capacidad de intercambio de electricidad entre Francia y España, redundando en una mayor seguridad y estabilidad en los dos sistemas eléctricos.
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y Réseau de Transport d'Électricité (RTE) firmaron en 2008 un acuerdo para constituir, a partes iguales, la sociedad Inelfe con el fin de ejecutar la construcción de una nueva línea eléctrica que uniera España y Francia por el este de los Pirineos, una infraestructura que duplicará la capacidad de intercambio con Francia de 1.400 a 2.800 megavatios (MW), y aumentará la seguridad, estabilidad y calidad del suministro eléctrico de los dos países.
> 
> La interconexión, declarada proyecto de interés europeo, permitirá además mejorar la calidad del suministro de las poblaciones del Roussillon y del Empordà, garantizar el suministro eléctrico necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del tren de alta velocidad en el lado español, e integrar un mayor volumen de energía renovable en la red, especialmente de energía eólica procedente del sistema ibérico.
> 
> La nueva línea tiene un trazado de 64,5 kilómetros que enlaza los municipios de Santa Llogaia, cerca de Figueres (España), con Baixas, próximo a Perpiñán (Francia). El trazado de la interconexión va soterrado en zanja de hormigón menos el túnel de 8,5 kilómetros que atraviesa los Pirineos y que transcurre paralelo a la línea ferroviaria de alta velocidad.
> 
> ...





> Un proyecto de interés europeo
> 
> La nueva interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia es un proyecto declarado de interés europeo. España cuenta actualmente con un nivel de interconexión con Europa muy alejado del mínimo establecido por la Unión Europea (UE) para 2020: un mínimo de un 10% de capacidad de producción instalada. La UE estableció en 2002 este mínimo con el fin de eliminar sistemas aislados, facilitar el apoyo mutuo y promover el Mercado Único de la electricidad.
> 
> Esta nueva línea es fundamental porque va a duplicar la capacidad comercial de intercambio de 1.400 a 2.800 MW; pero aun así, si se considera que el apoyo real al sistema eléctrico puede venir solo desde Centroeuropa a través de la frontera con Francia, con la que se dispondrá de un ratio de interconexión del 2,8%, España seguirá necesitando desarrollar nuevas interconexiones. Aún con el resto de interconexiones previstas hasta 2020, España será el único país de la Europa continental por debajo del mínimo establecido por la Unión Europea.
> Actual 1.4000 MW - Con nueva línea 2.800 MW - Mínimo establecido UE (10% de la capacidad instalada) 10.000 MW.





> Características técnicas
> 
>     Se trata de una línea de corriente continua de 320 kV de tensión. Debido a sus características técnicas (línea subterránea y longitud de 64,5 km) y para reducir las pérdidas eléctricas durante el transporte subterráneo, la interconexión funcionará con corriente continua en lugar de la corriente alterna utilizada en las redes de transporte española y francesa. Esto supone la necesidad de estaciones conversoras en cada extremo de la línea.
>     Con una longitud total de 64,5 kilómetros, este trazado es totalmente soterrado mediante una zanja de hormigón, excepto el tramo que cruza los Pirineos que se realiza a través de un túnel de 8,5 kilómetros.
> 
>     El túnel, que circula paralelo al tren de alta velocidad, es de 8,5 kilómetros de longitud y 3,5 metros de diámetro y alberga los cables en el tramo que atraviesa los Pirineos. De los 8,5 kilómetros, 7,5 transcurren en territorio francés y 1 kilómetro en territorio español. Este túnel, igual que el del tren de alta velocidad, tiene su entrada y salida en los términos municipales de La Jonquera (España) y Montesquieu des Albères (Francia).
> 
>     Para su construcción se utilizaron dos tuneladoras, diseñadas y fabricadas especialmente para este proyecto, Alberes en el lado español y Canigó en el lado francés. Las tuneladoras iniciaron los trabajos de perforación en febrero y octubre del 2012, respectivamente, y los finalizaron en abril del 2013.
> 
> ...






Fuente:REE

----------

aberroncho (02-mar-2015),F. Lázaro (03-mar-2015),JMTrigos (02-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Un cable de alta tensión enterrado de 65 km de longitud capaz de transportar 2 GW? Estas cifras de récord forman parte de un proyecto pionero, no sólo en cuanto a su cable protagonista, sino en otros muchos aspectos. Por ejemplo, es la primera primera vez que se utiliza en Europa en un enlace eléctrico de esta potencia la tecnología VSC (Voltage Source Converter), capaz de convertir rápidamente la corriente alterna en corriente continua. Nos referimos al proyecto de la conexión de Francia y España que atraviesa los Pirineos inaugurado el pasado 20 de febrero. Veamos a fondo este súper cable.
> Detalle del cable de la interconexión entre España y Francia (Foto: François Chevreau).
> 
> El cable es del tipo HVDC (High Voltage Direct Current, en sus siglas en inglés) extruido y terrestre. Cuenta con la mayor potencia nominal (2 GW) y la tensión más alta (± 320 KV) para un cable de esta tipología listo para una operación comercial.
> 
> Además, es la primera vez que se utiliza el aislamiento XPLE (polietileno reticulado) en un cbale con este nivel de potencia.
> 
> El fabricante del cable, Prysmian Group, recibió el encargo de Inelfe, empresa conjunta entre el operador de la red española Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y el operador francés de la red Réseau de Transport d'Electricité (RTE), por un valor total de más de 90 M.
> 
> ...










Fuente: http://www.voltimum.es/articulos-tec...pana-y-francia

----------

F. Lázaro (08-ene-2016),REEGE (03-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La nueva interconexión eléctrica entre España y Francia inicia su operación comercial el próximo 5 octubre, con lo que, en condiciones favorables de operación, se podrá duplicar la capacidad de intercambio de electricidad entre los dos países. Para la primera semana, se incrementa la capacidad de interconexión hasta los 2.000 megavatios (MW).
> 
> La línea, con una longitud de 64,5 kilómetros, enlaza los municipios de Santa Llogaia, cerca de Figueras (Gerona), con la localidad de Baixas, próxima a Perpiñán. El trazado es totalmente soterrado mediante una zanja de hormigón, excepto el tramo que cruza los Pirineos, que se realiza a través de un túnel de 8,5 kilómetros que transcurre paralelo a la línea ferroviaria de alta velocidad.
> 
> El proyecto, que se inició en el año 2008, ha sido para Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y para Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité (RTE) un reto tecnológico y simboliza los tres ejes de la política energética europea, dado que contribuye al aumento de la seguridad del suministro de electricidad en Europa, a la lucha contra el cambio climático y al desarrollo del mercado único europeo de la electricidad.
> 
> En el ámbito local, garantiza el suministro a las comarcas de Gerona y del Rosellón y permite dotar de la energía necesaria al tren de alta velocidad en el tramo Barcelona-Perpiñán. Asimismo, su puesta en servicio supondrá un ahorro de un millón de toneladas de CO2 al año.
> 
> Los trabajos de construcción de la línea finalizaron en febrero del 2015, coincidiendo con la inauguración oficial de la misma. Desde esa fecha, la línea ha estado funcionando en modo de pruebas técnicas.
> ...


Fuente REE

----------

F. Lázaro (03-oct-2015),termopar (03-oct-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> 11.12.2015
> Más del doble de la capacidad ofrecida para el año 2015
> 
>     La nueva línea de interconexión por los Pirineos Orientales ha permitido ofertar productos de 700 megavatios (MW) frente a los 300 MW ofrecidos en años anteriores.
> 
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité (RTE), operadores de los sistemas eléctricos de España y Francia, respectivamente, han asignado la capacidad de intercambio de electricidad para el año 2016. Esta adjudicación genera unos ingresos por valor de 78,8 millones de euros, valor que multiplica por 3,6 los ingresos obtenidos en la subasta anual para el 2015. La mitad de estos ingresos, que corresponden a España, se destina a la reducción de los costes regulados del sistema eléctrico español.
> 
> La nueva línea de 400 kilovoltios (kV) en corriente continua que une Santa Llogaia y Baixas, en operación comercial desde octubre, ha permitido ofrecer y asignar 700 MW de capacidad de intercambio, más del doble de lo ofertado en anteriores subastas anuales (300 MW).
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------


## termopar

y más capacidad que se tendría que poner a disposición. Hasta hace bien poco, Francia no quería que le vendiesen electricidad. Eso de crear competencia y perder el control del mercado, como que no les hacia mucha gracia. Se les ha ofrecido aumentar la interconexión de gas y electricidad, donde podríamos ser exportadores y generar seguridad de suministro e intercambio comercial, pero les cuesta tomar decisiones de este tipo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tan difícil es poner un link a la fuente de forma correcta?
http://www.ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/...a-para-el-2016

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Mirar el gráfico de esta mañana:



Se ve que ya estamos aprovechando y bien aprovechando las nuevas capacidades de intercambio eléctrico internacional. Esto nos permite ante una situación de borrascas intermitentes por el noroeste muy seguidas compensar con importación la caida del viento sin tener necesidad de recurrir al arranque de las térmicas de carbón y ni siquiera las de ciclo combinado.

----------


## perdiguera

Me falta un color, el de más arriba. ¿Qué energía representa?
No lo veo en la simbología.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me falta un color, el de más arriba. ¿Qué energía representa?
> No lo veo en la simbología.


Cogeneración, biomasa, residuos... ese grupo.

----------

perdiguera (09-ene-2016)

----------


## termopar

No entiendo el razonamiento Jonasino.  Aquí lo único que ocurre es que se tiene mucho viento y en cuanto se pone más barata la energía española se exporta a Francia. Las eólicas hace tiempo que son controlables y regulables. Antes, ante el exceso de viento, simplemente se paraban, ahora se exporta, con el consiguiente beneficio, lo que hace rentable el esfuerzo hecho para aumentar el intercambio disminuyendo el precio mayorista (a ambos lados de la frontera).

----------


## Jonasino

> Me falta un color, el de más arriba. ¿Qué energía representa?
> No lo veo en la simbología.


Como complemento a la aclaración de F.Lázaro este es el enlace directo donde puede consultarse la curva en cada momento y sus explicaciones: https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html

----------

perdiguera (09-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> No entiendo el razonamiento Jonasino.  Aquí lo único que ocurre es que se tiene mucho viento y en cuanto se pone más barata la energía española se exporta a Francia. Las eólicas hace tiempo que son controlables y regulables. Antes, ante el exceso de viento, simplemente se paraban, ahora se exporta, con el consiguiente beneficio, lo que hace rentable el esfuerzo hecho para aumentar el intercambio disminuyendo el precio mayorista (a ambos lados de la frontera).


A lo que me referia es que ante una situación como la de estos dias en que hay una entrada periodica de borrascas con un intervalo de 24 o 48 horas con su consiguiente aportación de viento, el haber mejorado nuestas interconexiones internacionales nos permite no tener que arrancar ni siquiera muchas de las centrales de ciclo combinado y menos aun las de carbón, en el intervalo en que baja la eólica. Y en los periodos de viento fuerte poder exportar a zonas donde exista demanda en ese momento. El futuro mercado europeo de la electricidad, vamos. Por supuesto todo ello con independencia de las consideraciones de caracter económico que comentas.

----------


## termopar

Es que el carácter económico es la principal motivación por la que no entren fuentes más caras. Si falta renovable en España, entra la nuclear francesa más barata antes que otras generaciones nacionales más caras en ciertos periodos (siempre que haya capacidad no comprometida, que no siempre ocurre así con la nuclear). Y viceversa, cuando hay exceso de renovables en  España, abarata el precio en Francia, que al igual que pasa con Portugal, a más capacidad de interconexión, más igualados están los precios en ambos lados de la frontera.

 Sólo las deficiencias de mercado por localización y capacidad de transporte, los contratos a largo plazo y las generaciones al ralentí para mantener la seguridad de suministro obliga a que exista cierta cantidad de generación de gas y carbón.

 Por supuesto, la mayor capacidad de interconexión, en general, abarata el precio mayorista y disminuye el uso de generaciones de mayor coste. Si eso es lo que querías decir. Y por eso deja de entrar en mercado gas y carbón.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias F. Lázaro y Jonasino, ese sector parece que alcanza la mitad de producción que la nuclear. Lo que no entiendo que se utilice el carbón, caro, contaminante y subvencionado.

----------


## termopar

Cuando ha habido anticiclones durante un largo periodo de otoño invierno, entran las de gas y carbón.  Que haya entrado carbón en vez de gas depende del coste de la materia prima, y el carbón que ha entrado no es el subvencionado y caro sino el importado y que habajado mucho de precio. Que el gobierno no imponga ninguna limitación a pesar de ser contaminante, no cumplamos porcentajes nacionales de emisión de co2 ni genere empleo nacional y así de este modo entre en precio es lo que no entiendo, mejoramos el negocio de las eléctricas sin contrapartidas "aparentes".
Para más información: http://m.greenpeace.org/espana/Globa...del-carbon.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

No entiendo: los mineros del carbón asturianos, leoneses o turolenses han estado de fiesta y no han trabajado, las empresas mineras también. ¿No eran esos mineros los que hacían bloqueos, manifestaciones y viajes a Madrid para defender sus puestos de trabajo?
Y ahora permiten que se importe carbón de otros países. No se entiende

----------


## termopar

No tienen la fuerza que tenían, ni son los que eran, además el anterior gobierno no les ha hecho mucho caso. En todo caso están en situación terminal y ya en poco tiempo se cerrarán, así que para qué luchar.




> *Fondos de inversión hacen del carbón importado todo un negocio millonario*
> En El Musel de Gijón se sigue almacenando miles de toneldas con destino a térmicas mientras la minería nacional no ve solución a la crisis
> 
> Miles de toneladas de carbón de importación almacenadas en El Musel de Gijón. (Foto: Luis Manso)
> 07/08/2015 (14:47 horas)
> 
> La minería leonesa se hunde, las empresas entran en concurso y los trabajadores viven sumidos en expedientes de regulación de empleo que a fecha de hoy no tienen fin. La situación, que los alcaldes de los municipios mineros han calificado como "límite", no tiene por el momento una solución.
> Mientras las minas están paradas las chimeneas de las centrales términas de la provincia "no dejan de echar humo". Un humo que se genera, según recuerdan los alcaldes de los municipios mineros, por el carbón de importación.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.leonoticias.com/frontend/...n181414-vst445

Más noticias al respecto:



> *España aumenta la generación eléctrica con carbón…importado*
> 
> La producción eléctrica a partir de carbón ha aumentado este año en España hasta suponer un 20% del total del mix, pero la mayor parte con mineral importado, porque la generación con carbón nacional ha seguido en descenso.
> 
>   Martes, 1 de diciembre de 2015
> 
> La producción eléctrica a partir de carbón ha aumentado este año en España hasta suponer un 20% del total del mix, pero la mayor parte con mineral importado, porque la generación con carbón nacional ha seguido en descenso.
> 
> Según los datos de Red Eléctrica Española, en los once primeros meses de este año un 20% de la energía eléctrica consumida en España ha tenido su origen en plantas térmicas que usan carbón como medio de generación. Un porcentaje sensiblemente mayor que en 2015, cuando el peso del carbón era del 16% sobre el total del mix de generación. Aumenta también la producción con gas natural, pero en mucha menor proporción, hasta el 9.8% del total.
> ...


referencia: http://www.infobierzo.com/espana-aum...ortado/210384/

Queda claro ya? Estos últimos años, el gobierno deliberadamente ha permitido a este sector hacer lo que le venía en gana. Le importa un bledo el clima, si hace falta hacer prospecciones en zonas turísticas, se hacen y punto, fracking? lo mismo, y si la industria renovable sufre o se descompone, le importó otro bledo. Ahora resulta que esa política le ha salido fatal, ni son rentables las prospecciones, ni el fracking, ni la desinversión en renovables, todo al revés, el ministro Soria no tiene ni idea, y lo único que ha hecho es hacer pagar a los ciudadanos y a las empresas el deficit de tarifa subiendo la factura eléctrica. Pésimos, no, lo siguiente.

----------

JMTrigos (10-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

A ver, termopar, que no me aclaro. Si en el último cuatrimestre de 2015 no ha soplado viento ni para mover una hoja, no ha caido ni una gota de agua y la capacidad de intercambio internacional está limitada a lo que es, a tu juicio ¿con que fuente energética hubieramos podido evitar quemar ese carbón de importación para atender a la demanda eléctrica?

----------


## termopar

Gas, que lo tenemos infrautilizado, ya lo he comentado en otras ocasiones

----------


## Jonasino

> Gas, que lo tenemos infrautilizado, ya lo he comentado en otras ocasiones


Lamento discrepar, termopar, pero a mi la solución del gas no me convence ni en pintura por las siguientes razones:

No proviene de fuente renovable sino que es un combustible fósil
Su combustión emite CO2 a la atmósfera
Es un combustible caro y de importación lo que significa una sangría a nuestras reservas de dólares
Es un combustible de difícil y caro almacenamiento (véase la pifia baratita de Miguel Sebastián con Castor)
Su distribución requiere una red de elevada inversión, su transporte requiere un alto consumo energético
Dependemos en más de un 50% de un proveedor único de dudosa estabilidad en el entorno geopolítico (como un día se les crucen los cables a los de la chilaba vamos de ala)
La interconexión con Francia por su capacidad no permitiría, si se cortan los suministros por gaseoducto de Argelia y Marruecos, compensar el consumo.
La máxima capacidad de reserva estratégica actual es de sólo 20 dias

Pero bueno, esto es una opinión personal.

----------


## termopar

> Lamento discrepar, termopar, pero a mi la solución del gas no me convence ni en pintura por las siguientes razones:
> 
> 1-No proviene de fuente renovable sino que es un combustible fósil
> 2-Su combustión emite CO2 a la atmósfera
> 3-Es un combustible caro y de importación lo que significa una sangría a nuestras reservas de dólares
> 4-Es un combustible de difícil y caro almacenamiento (véase la pifia baratita de Miguel Sebastián con Castor)
> 5-Su distribución requiere una red de elevada inversión, su transporte requiere un alto consumo energético
> 6-Dependemos en más de un 50% de un proveedor único de dudosa estabilidad en el entorno geopolítico (como un día se les crucen los cables a los de la chilaba vamos de ala)
> 7-La interconexión con Francia por su capacidad no permitiría, si se cortan los suministros por gaseoducto de Argelia y Marruecos, compensar el consumo.
> ...


Respondiendo a cada punto:

1 Estoy de acuerdo, pero menos contaminante que el carbón lo es. Además siempre será una solución exclusivamente de emergencia y más facil y rápido de arrancar que una de carbón. Creo que queda claro que estamos hablando a efectos comparativos con las centrales de carbón, no?
2 Y la de carbón mucho más, dicen que "si invierten" pueden igualar a las de gas, pero no superarlas. Y vuelvo a repetir, solo cuando fallen las renovables.
3 El precio, al igual que el del petroleo y carbón están bajando mucho. A efectos comparativos carbón y gas andan muy cerca en precio por MW
4. Las instalaciones ya están hechas, las centrales también, ¿¿¿???
5 y 6. Tenemos regasificadoras de gas licuado en cantidades inmensas y ya construidas. Y el precio del gas americano es muy competitivo en cuanto empiecen a exportar ellos, y lo van a hacer en breve. En todo caso, nuestro mix energético está muy diversificado, de los que más en Europa. Y el de gas, en concreto, también.
7. La interconexión a Francia se está aumentando al igual que se está haciendo con la eléctrica, precisamente para "exportarles" nosotros a Francia. No necesitamos gas de Francia para nada.
8. La reserva estratégica, precisamente es corta por la gran diversificación de producción que tenemos y no es necesario aumentarla. Que por cierto nada tiene que ver con la capacidad de producción.

Pero no te preocupes que las de carbón van a bajar y mucho este año, y las suplirán las de gas y las renovables, que se han paralizado hasta este año, pero que van a empezar a desarrollar nuevos parques a partir de ahora, eso lo verás este mismo año.

----------


## Jonasino

> Pero no te preocupes que las de carbón van a bajar y mucho este año, y las suplirán las de gas y las renovables, que se han paralizado hasta este año, pero que van a empezar a desarrollar nuevos parques a partir de ahora, eso lo verás este mismo año.





> 


Vaya vista de lince prediciendo el futuro.
Anda que si en todo acierta asi.......
Vamos, que donde pone el ojo pone la bala:

----------


## termopar

Pues bastante ha bajado del año pasado a ahora, del 20,3% del año pasado, al 11,7% en lo que llevamos de este. No se pase de listo cogiendo un solo dato mensual. Puede intentarlo también con datos por horas a ver si le sale mejor.

*Generación de enero a diciembre del 2015*


*Generación de enero a septiembre del 2016*

----------


## Jonasino

> No se pase de listo


¿Pasarse de listo?

----------

